# Acana switch



## hargyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi everyone! 

Due to changing financial situation here at home I have been considering changing Loki's food. Don't really want to but it needs to happen. 
So he is now a little over 1 and we feed Acana (all types I usually change flavours for him). He's pretty active, walk everyday plays all the time .... 

So I was thinking TOTW? but I don't like their track record. 

I live in Ontario and EVERYTHiNG is more expensive here, we usually pay around 64$ for the 13-15kg bag -- at our pet store TOTW is about $43 -- Fromm is the same price as Acana and so is Merricks ... any other suggestions?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

What all is available to you?


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

You can try Pinnacle which is what I was feeding Zoey. Here in the US people are looking into a brand called 4health but that is also made by Diamond. I am starting the transition into the 4health brand due to the cost of more premium foods. It seems like some manufacturers are starting to put out middle of the road dog foods - not crap but not super premium either. Also try dog food advisor to see if there's food available in your area that's less expensive and still in the 4 or 5 star range.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe Canine Plus Lifetime? made in St. Mary's Ontario and while I'd like to see more meat in a food, they are at least corn/soy/wheat and by-product free and the price is really good.

Dunno if you can get Earthborn Holistic there for a reasonable price, but I like it pretty well. The Primitive Natural has the best protein/meat content but also has high ash content. The other grain frees are lower in the meat content (more pea protein) but with lower ash contents. The quality control seems really good and its all US or Canadian sourced ingredients (made in Indiana US). Here at least it is the same price as TOTW so I'd chose it over TOTW.

Kirkland's is Costco's brand and gets generally good reviews for the price. 

I'm feeding Acana right now though  Tried Fromm but too low of protein for my dog, the price here though is much less than Acana.


----------



## VanLeeRet (Feb 23, 2013)

hargyle said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Due to changing financial situation here at home I have been considering changing Loki's food. Don't really want to but it needs to happen.
> So he is now a little over 1 and we feed Acana (all types I usually change flavours for him). He's pretty active, walk everyday plays all the time ....
> ...


Merrick's Classic foods are excellent. 30/15 and a geat value. They are $39.99 for 30lbs here in the US.

When you say TOTW's track record, are you suggesting Champion has not had quality problems?


----------



## Shoul (May 8, 2012)

I live in Waterloo and am also trying to switch from a higher priced brand. I fed Acana, but my dog was never a fan of it so he's now on the grain-free Performatrin (which is the Pet-Valu brand) and has since been devoured his food and gotten better stool consistency. But that's about the same price point as Acana, so not so useful. 
I was comparing the Ren's Pet Depot prices and I will likely be trying Fromm to see how he likes it. Over here TOTW is pretty much the same price as the grain-free Acana.

Acana does have cheaper brands like "Sports and Agility" and "Lite and Fit", but they can be a bit unbalanced and someone was saying there was milk thistle in it :http://www.dogforums.com/dog-food-forum/121905-acana-sport-agility.html

Edited because I missed the last part of your post. What pet store do you go to in order to get TOTW at that price?


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

presidents choice nutrition first has a grain free fish and potato food with ingredients similar to orijen, its about $17 for $10lbs. walmart also has actr1um holistic, about $40 for a big bag.


----------



## VanLeeRet (Feb 23, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> presidents choice nutrition first has a grain free fish and potato food with ingredients similar to orijen, its about $17 for $10lbs. walmart also has actr1um holistic, about $40 for a big bag.


That food and Performatrin are made by Nutram. I would just use one of the Nutram foods and save money or one called Canadian Naturals.


http://www.canadiannaturals.com/pages/index.php


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

iv never even heard of nutram lol. yes canadian naturals is good as is first mate.


----------



## VanLeeRet (Feb 23, 2013)

Miss Bugs said:


> iv never even heard of nutram lol. yes canadian naturals is good as is first mate.


Nutram is the brand owned by Elmira Pet Products, which make a ton of foods for others. Petcurean, Performatrin etc are made there and many others.

Nutram is a very good food.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Miss Bugs said:


> presidents choice nutrition first has a grain free fish and potato food with ingredients similar to orijen, its about $17 for $10lbs. walmart also has actr1um holistic, about $40 for a big bag.


PC is the same price as Acana here, at least for me. Its $19.99 for the grain-free PC food, and $22 for a 10lb bag of Acana (less a 10% discount for being a shelter volunteer).

Good to know who makes Nutram though - FI and I were wondering about that the other day, since we recently switched our cat to PC.


----------

